# Tool Passaround.



## rileytoolworks (29 Dec 2011)

Good evening all.
Hope you had a merry Christmas, and plenty of workshop time.
As some of you are aware, I have been working on a few tool designs for a while now, and I'm at a point where I need some input from real woodworkers, not just my wife!
This was the awl I made for Liamscanlan as part of the Secret Santa this year.














It's made of stainless steel, cocobolo and the replaceable point is hardened silver steel.

I plan on making these (and other tools to be announced) in _small_ batches to keep costs realistic, and I'm thinking of doing a passaround, if there's enough interest.

So far, I have 
Mike C
Jimi43
Condeesteso
Karl.

If you would like to take part, all I ask is that, when you receive the tool, you keep it for a few days then send it to the next person on the list. I won't be sending it in a presentation box to keep postage to a minimum.
As a thank you for taking part, and providing me with feedback, I will enter the names of all participants into a hat, and the lucky winner will get to keep the awl.

As I have 4 people already, I'm looking for another 6 to take part, so please copy the list and add your name to the bottom and post it as a reply in this thread.

Thanks for reading this far.

If you miss out on this passaround, stay tuned because I plan on doing the same with future new lines.

Adam.


----------



## bobscarle (30 Dec 2011)

I would be interested in trying that. It looks lovely and if it works as well as it looks then it should be great.

The list so far
Mike C
Jimi43
Condeesteso
Karl.
BobScarle

Bob


----------



## houtslager (30 Dec 2011)

me too, if you don't mind a long wait to return it, as I am in Holland

karl


----------



## rileytoolworks (30 Dec 2011)

Welcome aboard Karl

Here's how we stand

The list so far
Mike C
Jimi43
Condeesteso
Karl.
BobScarle
Houtslager

Thanks.
Adam.


----------



## Scouse (30 Dec 2011)

It's a real work of art Adam, I'd love to give it a quick go.

The list so far;
Mike C
Jimi43
Condeesteso
Karl.
BobScarle
Houtslager
Scouse

Thanks

El.


----------



## jimi43 (30 Dec 2011)

Beautiful piece of engineering coupled with art....I can't wait!

Jim


----------



## JonnyD (30 Dec 2011)

I dont mind giving it a go it looks superbly made

cheers

Jon


----------



## doctor Bob (30 Dec 2011)

That looks great Adam, I will just admire it from a distance, chances are it would get lost at my place :lol:


----------



## rileytoolworks (30 Dec 2011)

We're getting there...
The list so far;
Mike C
Jimi43
Condeesteso
Karl
BobScarle
Houtslager
Scouse
JonnyD
Last two places left. If there are no more takers then we'll just press on as is. Gives you boys a better chance of winning!
I got some workshop time today, and managed to rig up a vacuum stabilising fixture, so I can press ahead with the next one in the next few weeks (if I'm not on stop-overs in January).
There's a choice of timbers. I could do another in cocobolo, or I have some _very dark_ blackwood.
I'll go with the majority vote. 
Thanks for the compliments. 

Adam.


----------



## jimi43 (30 Dec 2011)

Box and Lignum Vitae would be two I would love to see.

Jim


----------



## adidat (30 Dec 2011)

jimi43":iyre6u5h said:


> Box and Lignum Vitae would be two I would love to see.
> 
> Jim



mmmmmm =P~ =P~ 

adidat


----------



## rileytoolworks (31 Dec 2011)

jimi43":540ve840 said:


> Box and Lignum Vitae would be two I would love to see.
> 
> Jim



I'll see if I can get hold of any....

Adam.


----------



## marcros (31 Dec 2011)

Adam, could you add me to the list please?


----------



## knappers (31 Dec 2011)

That is truly beautiful. A lovely piece.

Could I sneak onto the end of the list?

Mike C
Jimi43
Condeesteso
Karl
BobScarle
Houtslager
Scouse
JonnyD
Knappers

Many thanks

Si.


----------



## Gary (31 Dec 2011)

Room for one more?


----------



## Gary (31 Dec 2011)

Mike C
Jimi43
Condeesteso
Karl
BobScarle
Houtslager
Scouse
JonnyD
Knappers
Gary


----------



## marcros (31 Dec 2011)

Gary":k79yx1dy said:


> Mike C
> Jimi43
> Condeesteso
> Karl
> ...


----------



## rileytoolworks (31 Dec 2011)

Right then, that's 11.

Thanks for taking part everyone, I'll start work on it this week and get it sent to Mike as soon as possible.
Will keep this thread updated with the progress.

Thanks, and Happy New Year.

Adam.


----------



## Benchwayze (1 Jan 2012)

I'd like to participate, but I would probably want to put it in my rack, and send you a cheque, instead of passing on the tool! 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

John


----------



## rileytoolworks (15 Jan 2012)

Just a quick update.
I've been staying away with work, and been ill to boot. Got back on this today, and the spikes are in the oven as I type, being tempered.
Hopefully I'll get some photos tonight and post it to Mike tomorrow.
Thanks for your patience.

Adam.


----------



## rileytoolworks (16 Jan 2012)

Thought I'd post some pictures before I send this out.
Sorry about the poor quality pics - they were taken in a rush, using flash. Far from ideal....
I used Cocobolo again (sorry Jim).
Tried out a different shape on this one, and the spike is longer than the last. 
Overall length is 230mm, the spike is 116mm long, and this one weighs 162 grams.
It's got a nice feel in the hand - I used it quite a lot today.
Any how, enough waffling. Here's the pictures...

















Thanks for looking. And to those taking part in the pass around, I look forward to hearing your feedback.

All the best.
Adam.


----------



## Karl (16 Jan 2012)

Nice one Adam - looks great. Looking forward to receiving it in due course.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## marcros (16 Jan 2012)

is it wrong to say... sexy?


----------



## Mike.C (16 Jan 2012)

Aces and Eights":2stvsaer said:


> Just a quick update.
> I've been staying away with work, and been ill to boot. Got back on this today, and the spikes are in the oven as I type, being tempered.
> Hopefully I'll get some photos tonight and post it to Ed tomorrow.
> Thanks for your patience.
> ...



Thanks for the update Adam, and no problem we have got all the patience you need.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## jimi43 (16 Jan 2012)

marcros":dh5z4k8w said:


> is it wrong to say... sexy?



If FERRARI made awls...................

:shock: =D> =D> 

Jim


----------



## rileytoolworks (19 Jan 2012)

Right then, after illness, work stopovers, searching for a workshop and pricing up 5 different jobs in two weeks, it's finally on its way.

Thank you to all taking part.

Adam.


----------



## maltrout512 (19 Jan 2012)

If its not too late can I join in. Please


----------



## jimi43 (14 Feb 2012)

Ok.....the awl arrived this weekend (thanks Mike)....and just as I guessed...it is a masterpiece of the toolmaker's art!






I said earlier that this was a Ferrari...but I now think more towards Masserati....as it is totally unnecessary to have such a long snout...but it HAS to have a long snout...it is frankly lethally long terminating in an equally lethal point...






This would be highly sought after by a KGB or Mafia hitman....but it is too beautiful for sordid use....so let's concentrate on what it's for...marking points in wood...






Yup...it does that...easily! (It's ok Adam...I didn't bend it...don't think I could it's so hard!) :wink: 






Every element of the multi-part construction has been thought out...from the choice of wood...






...a stunningly grained cocobolo....to the graceful...almost Art Deco curves of the highly polished quality steel.






So....do I like it...HELL YES! Do I want one...ABSOLUTELY!

This is an heirloom quality tool....one to pass to your children and their children so that someone...100 years from now will say...."they made them properly in the old days son!"

Superb! Adam...keep making tools...you were born to it! =D> =D> 

Douglas...me bad...you are quite right...you are next on the list...will pass to you this week (maybe! :twisted: )

Jim


----------



## rileytoolworks (14 Feb 2012)

Wow Jimi, thanks for the kind words. I don't know what more to say. It's praise indeed coming from you.
Your photography is stunning mate - far better than my feeble efforts.
I agree that the spike is too long, but it just looked so cool, I HAD to send it out with that one rather than the shorter one I had planned on sending.
One modification I have made to the last one completed was to put a small flat on the ball - to prevent it rolling off the bench. This will be optional.
I now have several profiles which I can produce, though these are only a rough guide as each one is turned by hand so there will be differences from one to the next.
Spike length is down to customer preference, and if so desired, I can make custom awls.
Turnaround time is usually 3 weeks, but could be slightly longer at the moment as I'm setting up a new workshop.
I do still have to finalise the packaging. Not really a big fan of boxes - I want these to be used rather than added to 'collections'.
Thanks again for the kind words Jimi.

All the best.
Adam.


----------



## Mike.C (15 Feb 2012)

Sorry for the late reply Adam, but I have got over it now.

I do not think that words can do it justice, you really have to use/hold it to understand what Jim/and I are talking about. If I had not been under the weather and so replied before Jim, _*I could not have put it better.*_ 
It really felt like it was made to measure for my hands, and you have balanced it perfectly. The chosen wood against the metal could not have been better.

The only thing I do not agree with Jim on is:

Jim wrote



> but I now think more towards Masserati


. 

No way Jim the mclaren f1 is the ultimate drivers car bar none.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## rileytoolworks (16 Feb 2012)

Thanks Mike. Mclaren F1 eh?
I'm more of a 67 Chevy Camaro fan.
Looking forward to hearing more views about the awl as it travels onward.
Thanks.
Adam.


----------



## condeesteso (19 Feb 2012)

The awl is now safely in my possession (collected from Jim's this afternoon). I've only had a quick look... very impressive indeed, impeccable i would say. The cocobolo is stunning, and the combination of ss (I assume?) and the wood is very attractive. Will examine and play with briefly tomorrow, and aim to pass on Tuesday.
I'll decide on a car later, but if it was a Maserati it would only have one 's' #-o , so it must be something else.


----------



## marcros (19 Feb 2012)

condeesteso":22iqqwtx said:


> I'll decide on a car later, but if it was a Maserati it would only have one 's'



And hopefully boomerang brake lights


----------



## condeesteso (20 Feb 2012)

Had to think about this. It's not 'Italian' at all. Turns out it's French... Bugatti Atlantic Type 57. Here's the proof:





This will give a clue to pricing as the going rate for a Type 57 is about 1.25M euros. Better play carefully with it then.

Report back on handling very soon.


----------



## jimi43 (20 Feb 2012)

Now this is strange because I always thought that Bugatti *WAS* Italian....but then this is from someone who spells Maserati with two s and whose only interaction with a Bugatti of any sort was in the 1973 film Blow-Out....which featured one of these fine motors in a most unique way...  

I should have worked it out then that they were French but as a very impressionable youth...I wasn't exactly concentrating on the pedigree! :mrgreen: 

Sorry to sidetrack the thread...but BTW...IMDB spell Bugatti with only one "t"....so even the pros get it wrong! (hammer)...oh and he was Italian anyway! :wink: 

Jim


----------



## condeesteso (20 Feb 2012)

Had a closer look today, and used it (with considerable care).
The choice of materials, overall styling and proportions, and the workmanship are all truly excellent, basically flawless.
It has a nice mass, feels good to hold but still very controllable.
Obviously it does what an awl should do - would alternative points be an option? (I tend to use the square sectioned one mainly, but I don't stop to think why.)
I would love to own one, but it's almost too nice to use.
Personally I would probably choose a shorter shaft as I feel I would have more accurate control that way.
And I could imagine this looking quite sublime in a number of other woods too - from the deep near black of ebony through to a really dense maple - the 2 materials complement each other beautifully.
Now I need to get it to Karl - sorry but where do I find an address please? ACTUALLY - I know why Jim likes to pass to me... Karl just happens to be in Friesland, and this awl is no lightweight. Next time I pass to you Jim :wink: 

(And I stick with Type 57 Atlantic, by Bugatti (French), Ettore was born Italy. I mean, is Harrods Egyptian?... O.K. bad example)


----------



## Karl (20 Feb 2012)

Cheshire actually Douglas - i'll PM you.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## rileytoolworks (23 Feb 2012)

Never seen anything compared to so many different cars before  ...


Adam.


----------



## condeesteso (23 Feb 2012)

Am sending on the Karl today (sorry, slight delay getting to P.O.). Hopefully there Saturday.


----------



## Karl (25 Feb 2012)

Just a quick update to say that it arrived from Douglas this morning. I've not had chance to properly inspect it yet, but initial impressions are =P~ 

Can the next person on the list PM me their details.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Karl (25 Feb 2012)

OK, having had a chance this afternoon to take the awl out of its packing, I must say that the fit and finish of the tool are second to none. It is absolutely flawless. Works well too, but I think that's a bit of a side issue :lol: 

There is little point me adding to the pics already posted, suffice to say that they don't do it justice - I doubt any picture could! (No criticism of your photo skills Jimi which far exceed mine).

If this is the quality of workmanship which you intend to produce for any future product lines Adam I think you'll do really well - there is an international market for this kind of craftsmanship (eg Chris Vesper).

Well done mate.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## bobscarle (26 Feb 2012)

Karl

You have a PM with my address, that is if you can bear to part with the awl.

Bob


----------



## bobscarle (6 Mar 2012)

Well, what can I say. I have the awl and it is very much the quality piece that I was expecting. It is heavy, feels very sold and very well made. The point is sharp, no sorry, the point is very sharp! My only criticism would be the length of the spike, I would prefer a little shorter. I like the shape and the way it fits my hand. It's easy to use.

So, awl in awl (sorry) a lovely tool that works as well as it looks. What more can you want.

I think next on the list is Houtslager. Can you PM me your address please. If I can get the awl out of my drawer then I will send it to you. It is well worth waiting for.

Bob

BTW. I am not going to get into the car debate, but if I did, it would have to be an Aston Martin!


----------



## bobscarle (10 Mar 2012)

I still have the awl and asked for Houtslager to send his address to me. Instead he sent the following response.



> You will have to skip me now, as am in the States, will be back in Europe in 4 weeks.
> 
> Thanks and keep me on the list.



It looks like Scouse is next on the list, so could you send me an address to post it to, please.

Bob


----------



## Scouse (16 Mar 2012)

Well the awl arrived today, thanks to Bob for sending it on and to Adam for putting the tool in our hands. 

All I can say is WOW. Absolutely beautiful sculptural design which fits the hand well and is very comfortable to use. It has a good weight, heavy enough to inspire confidence in its longevity, but not too heavy to use comfortably. 

The length was ideal for me, more comfortable than most in fact, as I tend to use two hands with tools such as this, one to guide and one to push pairing style, but I note the earlier design and I guess it's just personal preference. 

Beautiful wood and steel, all superbly engineered with real attention to detail. Overall a genuinely impressive tool, one of the first of many I hope.

I believe JonnyD is after me, but I have misplaced the pm with your address, so if you could send it to me again, I would be grateful.

El.


----------



## rileytoolworks (6 May 2012)

Any idea where we are with this chaps? Last I heard was JonnyD had it. Any further progress?

Adam.


----------



## Lons (6 May 2012)

Hi Adam

I'm managing very little woodwork at the minute so couldn't do it justice but if you want my opinion, it's a beautiful tool and I would be shocked at any enthusiast who wasn't proud to own it. I certainly would be!

Bob


----------



## rileytoolworks (30 Jun 2012)

Unfortunately this seems to have gone AWOl, so the giveaway cannot now go ahead. Thanks to all who took part, and please accept my apologies for the anti climax.

Adam.


----------



## James C (1 Jul 2012)

Just tried checking out the toolworks website but it seems to be a WIP. How is it coming along?


----------



## Harbo (1 Jul 2012)

What a great shame.
That's the 2nd pass around (that I know of) that's gone wrong?
The Liogier Rasp got lost in transit and a claim to the PO did not get anywhere?

Rod


----------



## JonnyD (1 Jul 2012)

Apologies to Adam ive found the Awl I had wrapped and ready to send on and it had fallen behind the seats in the van where it lay forgotten about for 2 months until i found it yesterday when giving the van a clearout    

It really is most magnificent and i will make sure it carries on its journey tomorrow

cheers

Jonny


----------



## jimi43 (1 Jul 2012)

WOW! This is great news indeed! 

It would have been a shame to have lost such a fine piece of the toolmaker's art!

Who's got it next?

Jim


----------



## JonnyD (1 Jul 2012)

Knappers next

cheers

Jon


----------



## rileytoolworks (1 Jul 2012)

James C":1qdt9rs5 said:


> Just tried checking out the toolworks website but it seems to be a WIP. How is it coming along?


It's on hold at the moment, unfortunately James. I've taken on a workshop as I'm trying to go self employed in the 'day job' (bespoke kitchens), and I have to dedicate all my time to that at the moment.

Jonny, that is great news mate. When I was fitting full time, I once cleaned out the cab after I couldn't take the God awful smell any more. I found a carrier bag behind the seat with two tuna sandwiches in. I have no idea how long they'd been there but they were rank!


All the best, and thanks for the kind words.

Adam.


----------



## rileytoolworks (9 Feb 2013)

Just thought I'd post a quickie on this.
If anyone has this in their possession, and is reluctant to return it out of embarrassment, I'm calling an awl amnesty.
If you would like to return it so I can go ahead with the giveaway (after all this time), please contact one of the mods, and I'll ask them to pass on my details so you can return it anonymously.

All the best.

Adam.


----------



## Dodge (9 Feb 2013)

Aces and Eights":1qtqtzd8 said:


> Just thought I'd post a quickie on this.
> If anyone has this in their possession, and is reluctant to return it out of embarrassment, I'm calling an awl amnesty.
> If you would like to return it so I can go ahead with the giveaway (after all this time), please contact one of the mods, and I'll ask them to pass on my details so you can return it anonymously.
> 
> ...



Its a real shame this has happened but if anyone has it Pm me or post it to the address on my website and I will pass it back to Aces and Eights "No questions Asked" to save any embarrassment.

Roger


----------

